

How do I price a self published book? - c4obi

I am almost done with my first self-published book on leanpub (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;intermediatepython). How do I decide on a good price for it?
======
fideloper
Lots of good discussion on this can be found on bootstrapping forums.

Generally accepted wisdoms is to do 3 price tiers, general at 1x, 1.5x and
then 3-5x the base price. Add-ons per tier can be case studies, extra
chapters, specific examples, videos, offers for your time, etc.

Most people bought mine at the top tier, which to me signals that I
underpriced it by a lot:
[https://book.serversforhackers.com](https://book.serversforhackers.com)

